

An Open Letter to Tim Cook and Apple - mcmillion
http://matthewmcmillion.com/rmbp-open-letter/

======
maconvert1970
Here's a great example of how bad the image retention was on my Macbook Pro
with Retina display...before they replaced the LG screen with a Samsung LCd
panel.

[http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
snc6/246631_5211445...](http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
snc6/246631_521144561234654_806643858_n.jpg)

------
lowboy
It's things like this that come to mind whenever someone speaks about how
Apple really _cares_ about their customers and making their lives better.
They're a technology company. They care about money.

~~~
mcmillion
I completely agree, but they're still in the business of selling a product. If
that product is defective, and they continually belittle customers, eventually
they'll be making less money.

Even if all they care about is money, it's still in their best interest to
care about the customer if they want to continue making that money.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Not if you're selling a brand and not a product. They're at that point now
where they can basically sell anything with absolute disregard for quality
control.

The little round plastic pads under a MBP I bought about a year ago are
falling off, they were just glued.

But they're figured out their audience and they're making billions so bravo.

~~~
dpark
> _The little round plastic pads under a MBP I bought about a year ago are
> falling off, they were just glued._

How did you think they managed to attach chunks of plastic to a chunk of
aluminum with no visible fasteners and no wiggle (as a "click-in" connection
would exhibit)? Glue is probably the best way to attach those feet. The use of
glue is not indicative of a lack of quality control. Falling off? Well, that
could be.

